
Ask HN: Consultants, do you take mobile/credit card payments? - technobabble
Hello,<p>I&#x27;ve started doing consultancy for a living, and one of my clients expressed interest in me accepting credit card payments. Do you accept credit card payments? What has your experience been like<p>- J
======
itamarst
[https://doubleyourfreelancing.com/getting-
paid/](https://doubleyourfreelancing.com/getting-paid/) suggests it's a bad
idea (risk of chargebacks).

~~~
technobabble
Thanks for the link; it clarified some issues regarding paying cycles that I
was fuzzy on.

------
moeamaya
Short answer yes. We make it a point to add the processing fees to the
client's invoice. Since we use Stripe its 2.9% + 30¢.

There's a bunch of different ways to invoice your client with a credit card
option. The two we've used are our accounting software
[https://www.xero.com/and](https://www.xero.com/and) one time invoice with
[https://slimvoice.co/](https://slimvoice.co/) (which as an additional $1 to
the fees).

~~~
technobabble
I don't think I'm at the point where I need something like Xero. Slimvoice,
however, looks very presentable.

Thanks for getting back to me

------
eswat
Most of my clients pay via credit card (really Xero invoice + Stripe
integration) unless they happen to be in my city. No complaints and I usually
prefer it anyway versus dealing with cheques and wire transfers even with the
Stripe fee.

